# Epistemology by Richard Feldman



## sastark (Jan 18, 2010)

This will be a required textbook for one of my classes this semester at Biola, and I was wondering if anyone knows anything about it or about the author?

Amazon.com: Epistemology (9780133416459): Richard Feldman: Books


----------



## Wayne (Jan 18, 2010)

Seth, Seth, Seth. Haven't we taught you anything? 

Yes, someone, somewhere knows something about the book. And I'm sure the author's mother could tell you volumes about Mr. Feldman, if she was so disposed. 

 But that's not helpful, is it? No sir. I do not know anything about that book.

More helpful: Google search in quote marks the title and separately also in quote marks the author. That pulls up, among others, the Amazon listing for the book. There are some reviews there, though from a variety of backgrounds and not necessarily Reformed, which is what you are looking for. Other of the Google search returns indicate that some of Feldman's articles and even one earlier book are online. Lastly, there is this final exam by Feldman, with student comments attached. Makes my head swim. I learned that Feldman is a foundationalist, whatever that is.


----------



## sastark (Jan 18, 2010)

I was specifically wondering if anyone had used this book or knew what sort of philosopher/what kind of background Richard Feldman comes from.

Thanks for the info, though Wayne. Judging by that final, I can say I am glad I am not taking the class *from* Feldman.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 18, 2010)

I was dizzy just reading it!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 18, 2010)

sastark said:


> I was specifically wondering if anyone had used this book or knew what sort of philosopher/what kind of background Richard Feldman comes from.
> 
> Thanks for the info, though Wayne. Judging by that final, I can say I am glad I am not taking the class *from* Feldman.



Are you kidding? I would love to meet any teacher that could prepare you for an exam like that.


----------



## Philip (Jan 18, 2010)

Wikipedia provides a basically accurate description of foundationalism:



> Foundationalism is any theory in epistemology (typically, theories of justification, but also of knowledge) that holds that beliefs are justified (known, etc.) based on what are called basic beliefs (also commonly called foundational beliefs). Basic beliefs are beliefs that give justificatory support to other beliefs, and more derivative beliefs are based on those more basic beliefs. The basic beliefs are said to be self-justifying or self-evident, that is, they enjoy a non-inferential warrant (or justification), i.e., they are not justified by other beliefs. Typically and historically, foundationalists have held either that basic beliefs are justified by mental events or states, such as experiences, that do not constitute beliefs (these are called nondoxastic mental states), or that they simply are not the type of thing that can be (or needs to be) justified.


----------

